# Getting rid of scrap appliances and furniture



## rednose66 (Feb 1, 2015)

Evening all. I've just bought a flat in a small town near Castilla, Alicante. In the flat is a knackered old fridge and some rickety furniture. How do I get rid of it. In the UK I could get the council to correct the fridge or I could take the lot to a local dump. What do I do in Spain?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Patsy111 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi,

In the center of our village we have a drop point for unwanted items. We asked at the local ferretería (DIY Store) he pointed us in the right direction. People have a nosy as they walk past, if its of some use they take it. But it is only for items of furniture and such, NOT for rubbish. Maybe you have something similar, ask about in your town/village.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

rednose66 said:


> Evening all. I've just bought a flat in a small town near Castilla, Alicante. In the flat is a knackered old fridge and some rickety furniture. How do I get rid of it. In the UK I could get the council to correct the fridge or I could take the lot to a local dump. What do I do in Spain?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Many local Councils in Spain offer a facility to collect unwanted items of furniture, appliances, etc. Have a look at your Ayuntamiento's website, you may be able to find details there, or ask at the Ayuntamiento. Mine has a free telephone number to ring and there is no charge for having the items removed.

Alternatively you could leave them out on the street (no, I'm not joking!) and they are likely to be picked up and taken away pretty quickly by people who try to scratch a living by collecting and selling scrap items. We put a shopping trolley outside our door today and within half an hour there was a young boy tapping on the door to check that we didn't want it and that it was OK for him to take it.


----------



## rednose66 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you both for you replies. I'm going back in a fortnight time do will take a look.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I called the rubbish department of my town hall last week to have a washing machine taken away. 

It was in good order but I had bought a new one online so the suppler did not remove the old one. I was told to leave it by the rubbish containers in the street after 7 pm. 

I took it there earlier with a sign on it saying 'Funciona bien' (when the item I leave a useless item I show that too). 

As I was struggling to move the machine to the container a woman came to lend a hand. When she saw the notice she asked if she could have the machine. Problem solved 'recycled'.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Yesterday when I left to take my dog for a walk I saw three electric radiators next to the rubbish bins at the end of my street. The radiators had a sign on them that said 'funcionan'. When I passed the bins on my way back 30 minutes later the radiators were gone. Recycling does have a way of taking care of itself.

However, our town does actually have a system in place to take care of big items like this. They have what they call a 'punto limpio', which I would call a recycling center. It's a very good set-up, with different area to leave furniture, electronics, clothing, tree trimmings, batteries, oil, etc plus the typical glass, plastic and paper. The problem is that you have to take your things to them, and it's only open for a few hours in the mornings. It used to be open nearly all day every day, but like so many things its budget got slashed with the economic crisis. 

Anyway, my point in mentioning this is that you might inquire about whether your town has a 'punto limpio', because that would be the proper place to get rid of your stuff. They may have specific pick-up days for large or heavy items.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Yesterday when I left to take my dog for a walk I saw three electric radiators next to the rubbish bins at the end of my street. The radiators had a sign on them that said 'funcionan'. When I passed the bins on my way back 30 minutes later the radiators were gone. Recycling does have a way of taking care of itself.
> 
> However, our town does actually have a system in place to take care of big items like this. They have what they call a 'punto limpio', which I would call a recycling center. It's a very good set-up, with different area to leave furniture, electronics, clothing, tree trimmings, batteries, oil, etc plus the typical glass, plastic and paper. The problem is that you have to take your things to them, and it's only open for a few hours in the mornings. It used to be open nearly all day every day, but like so many things its budget got slashed with the economic crisis.
> 
> Anyway, my point in mentioning this is that you might inquire about whether your town has a 'punto limpio', because that would be the proper place to get rid of your stuff. They may have specific pick-up days for large or heavy items.


Exactly.
In my experience the rubbish ie broken chairs, dirty matresses and broken toys may get picked up eventually by a rag and bone type family, but more often than not they get peed on by cats and dragged around by dogs and strewn about by people who go through the rubbish.
If it's rubbish it should be taken to the correct place as Kalohi says *el punto limpio*, *el punto verde, el centro de recliclaje *or similar and not be left to clog up the street.
If it's not rubbish and it's just something that you don't want and it's in good nick by all means put it out with a note saying that it works and it'll probably get taken by someone. . However,IMO you should go back within 24 hours to see if it's still there or not especially if the weather is bad.
Or phone the town hall to see if they will come and pick it up


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

larryzx said:


> I called the rubbish department of my town hall last week to have a washing machine taken away.
> 
> It was in good order but I had bought a new one online so the suppler did not remove the old one. I was told to leave it by the rubbish containers in the street after 7 pm.
> 
> ...


Why did you change it if it was working well?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

We are in the campo so have to drive all our rubbish to the nearest collection point - about 1 km away. If I am feeling charitable then I place any items of my "rubbish" which others may want, by the side of the bins. It is a form of recycling as, more often than not, these items are gone within the hour. Mind you, I have seen plenty of folk actually in the large bins themselves, having a good rummage!


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Keep an eye out for homeless and drug addict charities. We get the drug addict people to take anything we have. A small donation is asked for but at least you know it is going to a good place and they do all the humping.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The "by the rubbish bin" system works well here as well (I have had a broken TV aerial from that source - now have a good supply of aluminium tubes! Broom/mop handles make good supports for trees and shrubs on the patio!) The idea is you put them by the bins *after* the "Big recycling" lorry has been and then others have two weeks to help themselves if they want it before the next collection. We also have a collection lorry that turns up on 1st and 3rd Tuesdays in the month, to which you take stuff such as paint and other things that it is not a good idea to just leave around.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Why did you change it if it was working well?


It was 13 years old. If I waited until it breaks-down , say another 5 years, I would have to live until I am 92 to get 18 years from the new one. By buying in now, I will only have to live until I am 88 !!!

I did the same with a 12 year old car, with under 40,000 k on it and in great condition, 2 years ago. I thought I might as well enjoy a new car for as long as I am able, rather than waiting until it gave up, and then maybe have less years left to enjoy it.


----------

